# Impossible de réellement supprimer mes mails



## lisaa (12 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous écris car je suis en pleine création de boites aux lettres intelligentes, et j'ai un petit problème.

Dans ma boite de réception, j'ai fait le tri, supprimé les vieux messages, j'ai vidé la corbeille etc. Mais dans mes boites aux lettres intelligentes, ces messages supprimés apparaissent tout de même. J'ai par exemple fait un dossier "commandes" pour avoir mes commandes en ligne regroupées, avec comme critère "le mail contient "commande"". Seulement, dans ce dossier, j'ai absolument tous les mails de promos de sites de vente en ligne depuis 2007 qui contiennent le mot "commande" (autant dire un paquet), c'est incompréhensible ! D'où sortent ces vieux mails ? Comment les supprimer ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2013)

Mail c'est un outil internet donc c'est section internet
(ca va peut etre etre déplacé)

par ailleurs
certaines choses dépendent aussi du TYPE de compte ( POP ou IMAP)  
et des règles d'archivages ou suppression en face ( coté email en ligne)


un exemplle
Si t'es en imap
avec une BAL intelligente au pif ( messages recus   de toto ce mois ci)
ca tiendra compte
de reception
ET bal " sur mon mac" ET des BAL  imap en ligne
et même si tu supprimes de reception ( Mail)  ca peut se trouver ailleurs


--
edit 
le truc tres " kon"

t'as FERMÉ Mail et redemarré Mail?


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2013)

Ça va être déplacé en effet.
Juste pour mettre mon grain de sel (un peu inutile) : il vaut mieux parler de boîte dynamique que de boîte intelligente. Ça correspond mieux à la réalité (l'intelligence étant totalement absente du processus...)

Si tu recherches "commande" il n'est pas étonnant d'avoir des dizaines de messages publicitaires. Tu dois pouvoir restreindre le champ de la boîte dynamique (c'est-à-dire où aller chercher des messages) et restreindre le nombre de résultats en spécifiant d'autres mots.


----------



## lisaa (12 Mai 2013)

Je viens d'aller voir sur gmail, effectivement le problème vient de là : il y a des tonnes de messages qui ne sont ni dans boite de réception, ni dans corbeille, ils ne sont dans aucun dossier mais se trouvent dans "tous les messages". Je ne peux évidemment pas supprimer le contenu de "tous les messages", puisque sinon tous mes mails dans la boite de réception partiraient avec. Quelqu'un saurait-il comment faire cela ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2013)

Quel le type de ton compte?
IMAP
ou pas?
( à 99 % imap)

Si c'est imap tu CHANGES ta facon de faire tes listes intelligentes

ou tu changes ta facon d'archiver sur gmail , ou les 2
de maniere à ne PAS reprendre des vieilleries ( ou certaines BAL- labels gmail)  dans les listes


----------



## Louis Prunelle (12 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Même tracas, et pas de solution précise au téléphone avec le support dApple Care.
Voici quand même où jen suis, avec gmail en imap:
Quand jai supprimé des messages de nimporte quelle boite, je sélectionne «*Boite de réception*», puis je vais sur «*BAL > Effacer les messages supprimés > Dans tous les comptes*».
Souvre alors un avertissement: si tu confirmes, tu les perds et cest irréversible.
Si tu es sure de toi, tu confirmes.

PS
Si tu découvres, ensuite, quils sont toujours quelque part, ne tinquiète pas: cest pour la police. Faut bien quelle puisse enquêter, tout de même; non&#8201;?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2013)

L'avantage de gmail c'est que justement on a AUCUN besoin de supprimer

Par contre on peut classer des vieilleries ( tout en les gardant) dans des labels ( etiquettes) qu'on  peut exclure de la synchro imap

ou des listes intelligentes Mail

(d'ailleurs en passant ,  globalement les labels-étiquettes gmail  établis avec des filtres  sont  .... des listes intelligentes)


----------



## lisaa (12 Mai 2013)

J'ai effectivement un compte IMAP.

Juste pour préciser, je parlais de listes intelligentes parce que c'est ainsi que cela s'appelle sous mail dans mac os x.

J'ai réglé mon problème à la main dans gmail (puisque c'est lui qui stockait tout dans "tous mes messages") : j'ai remarqué que le dernier message de ma boite de réception datait du 24 mars 2012. J'ai donc supprimé dans "tous les messages" tout ce qui datait d'avant le 24 mars 2012, grâce à un filtre. Puis, il me restait 7000 messages. Je les sélectionnais 50 par 50, en décochant ceux où un libellé type "boite de réception" était indiqué, et j'ai supprimé.

J'ai également réglé mes paramètres, pour qu'un message supprimé dans mail le soit dans gmail, et inversement.

Je vous remercie pour votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mai 2013)

Peut être lire cet article, qui explique comment bien gérer la corbeille de Gmail quand on est dans Mail.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2013)

lisaa a dit:


> J'ai effectivement un compte IMAP.
> 
> Juste pour préciser, je parlais de listes intelligentes parce que c'est ainsi que cela s'appelle sous mail dans mac os x.
> 
> ...



en passant il existe  des filtres  gmail par date


exemple
 messages de plus de 2 ans
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?shva=1#search/older_than:2y

messages de moins de 3 jours
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?shva=1#search/older_than:3d

etc


--
tu te serais epargné du boulot

et ceci, en passant,  sans rien supprimer de gmail en ligne
 il suffit de ranger dans des labels  réglés pour etre NON pris en charge dans la synchro

( les labels et messages  restent en ligne , mais pas vus sur Mail)


----------

